# Erupção do Pico do Fogo, Cabo Verde



## Profetaa (23 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Vulcão do Fogo em Cabo Verde entra em erupção.
http://noticias.sapo.cv/info/artigo/1422480.html


----------



## fablept (23 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Video da erupção do Fogo. A filmagem parece ter sido feito a escassos kms do vulcão..


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Nov 2014 às 04:32)

Vulcão do Fogo em Cabo Verde


----------



## fablept (24 Nov 2014 às 15:07)

FogoNews, fotos, notícias e videos da erupção do vulcão Fogo.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Adorava assistir a algo assim, deve ser brutal, quase como estar ao lume mas a 10 km .


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2014 às 00:49)




----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2014 às 13:49)

> *Cabo Verde - Lava de vulcão obriga centro de operações a mudar de local*
> 
> *O aumento da velocidade da lava expelida pelo vulcão que assola desde domingo a ilha do Fogo obrigou hoje de madrugada à evacuação do centro de operações de segurança que monitoriza também a erupção em Chã das Caldeiras.*
> 
> ...


Notícias ao Minuto


----------



## fablept (29 Nov 2014 às 14:51)

Foto de ontem da lava da erupção do Fogo (Cabo Verde)..nos últimos dias estimava-se que avançava a cerca de 0.5m por hora.





Video da erupção estromboliana

Fonte:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Observatório-Vulcanológico-de-Cabo-Verde-OVCV/175875102444250


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 20:41)

Video de hoje, sempre impressionante o poder da natureza.


----------



## fablept (3 Dez 2014 às 21:11)

Neste video dá para ver a facilidade que a lava tem em destruir edifícios 

http://videos.sapo.cv/H62Z7G3etFViHhZO2mA5

A velocidade da "parede de lava" tem diminuido, nas últimas horas estava com uma velocidade de 1m/h, enquanto nos últimos dias era de 20m/h.

Na Islândia, erupção de Eldfell, conseguiram desviar o fluxo de lava com recurso a muita água do mar, que estava a dirigir-se para um porto fundamental da ilha, infelizmente Cabo Verde não tem recursos para tal..é deixar seguir, e reconstruir de novo (viver junto a vulcões)..





Erupção de 1973 em Eldfell.

Entretanto a fragata portuguesa, Pedro Alvares Cabral, já chegou a Cabo Verde, é sempre mais algum apoio..




Fonte

O CVARG (Centro de Vulcanologia e Avaliação dos Riscos Geológicos) tambem está a prestar apoio ao Centro de Vulcanologia de Cabo Verde..mas não sei se fizeram deslocar alguem.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2014 às 22:12)

*



			IPMA APOIA O REFORÇO DA REDE SISMOLÓGICA DO FOGO
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> Paulo Alves e Guilherme Madureira, técnicos da Divisão de Geofísica do IPMA apoiam a operação da rede sismológica da Ilha do Fogo, integrando a equipa da Fundação da Ciência e Tecnologia (C4G) e em colaboração com o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica de Cabo Verde.
> 
> Cinco estações de banda larga do Instituto foram já enviadas para reforço da capacidade de observação sismológica. Outras cinco estações foram igualmente disponibilizadas pela Universidade de Évora.


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/vulcao-cabo-verde_2.html

*



			Fragata Álvares Cabral chegou à ilha cabo-verdiana do Fogo e descarregou sismógrafos
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> São Filipe, Cabo Verde, 04 dez (Lusa) - A fragata portuguesa Álvares Cabral chegou hoje ao largo de São Filipe, na ilha cabo-verdiana do Fogo e já deixou em terra um conjunto de sismógrafos que irão reforçar os já existentes em Chã das Caldeiras.
> 
> Ao final da tarde, a fragata, com 201 tripulantes a bordo, começou a descarregar para pequenas embarcações de borracha parte do equipamento que trás para auxiliar as operações ligadas às erupções vulcânicas que assolam a ilha do Fogo desde 23 de novembro e que já causou elevados danos materiais, mas sem vítimas.
> 
> ...






> *Cabo Verde tinha dados suficientes para prever erupção no Fogo -- especialista espanhol*
> O diretor do Instituto Tecnológico e das Energias Renováveis das Canárias (ITER) criticou hoje a "inércia" das autoridades cabo-verdianas na prevenção da erupção vulcânica em curso na ilha do Fogo desde 23 de novembro.
> 
> Nemesio Pérez Rodriguez, que se encontra na ilha do Fogo em missão do ITER, disse à Lusa que toda a informação recolhida desde março, que apontava uma situação "preocupante", foi enviada ao Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica (INMG) cabo-verdiano, que nunca respondeu, facto já reconhecido por uma geóloga da Universidade de Cabo Verde (Uni-CV).
> ...


http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=787083&tm=7&layout=121&visual=49


----------



## fablept (4 Dez 2014 às 23:47)

Entrevista a Rui Fernandes, coordenador do Colaboratório para as Geociências
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/programa...-em-Cabo-Verde-a-entrevista-com-Rui-Fernandes


Depois de nas últimas 24h ter havido um abrandamento do avanço de lava, nas últimas horas apareceu um novo fluxo de lava, do tipo (aparente) havaiano (muito mais fluído) que está a deslocar a cerca de 3m por minuto, muito mais rápido do que o anterior fluxo de lava (cerca de 20m/h).






Foto de hoje.

Fonte: FogoNews.com


Acho que desde a erupção da Serreta (Açores), esta foi a primeira erupção em terras que se fala português..


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2014 às 20:39)

*Erupção vulcânica está para durar, Proteção Civil cabo-verdiana prepara-se para o pior*

A erupção vulcânica que assola a ilha cabo-verdiana do Fogo "está para durar", mas os técnicos da Proteção Civil estão "preparados para os piores cenários", afirmou hoje a ministra da Administração Interna de Cabo Verde. 

Citada pela Inforpress, Marisa Morais falava numa conferência de imprensa em Cova Figueira, localidade no sudeste da ilha do Fogo, na presença dos três presidentes das câmaras municipais locais - São Filipe, Mosteiros e Santa Catarina - e de responsáveis da Proteção Civil. 

Marisa Morais, que se encontra desde quarta-feira na ilha do Fogo, insistiu na questão da imprevisibilidade da atividade vulcânica, indicando desconhecer-se ser já se atingiu o pico da atividade eruptiva.

Fonte: CM


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2014 às 20:47)

Pobre gente!


----------



## Profetaa (8 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

Mais uma povoação dizimada pela lava do vulcao na ilha do fogo
http://www.fogonews.com/index.php?o...emid=2&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## fablept (8 Dez 2014 às 03:38)

Imagem impressionante da "extinta" Portela






Fonte:Earthquake Report


----------



## vamm (8 Dez 2014 às 21:47)

Eu, que sou uma pessoa comum e que pouco ou nada percebe do assunto, não entendo como é que existe tanta gente a viver nestas zonas de risco e não têm planos de fuga, previsões exactas de que a actividade aumentou, disto e daquilo. Não é suposto existir isso?
É que primeiro foi no Japão, aquele vulcão que do nada entra em erupção e apanha imensa gente desprevenida. E agora este.


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

vamm disse:


> Eu, que sou uma pessoa comum e que pouco ou nada percebe do assunto, não entendo como é que existe tanta gente a viver nestas zonas de risco e não têm planos de fuga, previsões exactas de que a actividade aumentou, disto e daquilo. Não é suposto existir isso?
> É que primeiro foi no Japão, aquele vulcão que do nada entra em erupção e apanha imensa gente desprevenida. E agora este.



Difícil de responder. Depende de muita coisa. Por exemplo, os japoneses têm uma eficácia inferior a 20%.

Somos uma espécie que não consegue planear a longo prazo. Como tal, planos de prevenção geralmente não correm muito bem. Se não houver avisos periódicos sérios a população não liga (os exercícios de segurança eventualmente caem em saco roto). Nos Açores também não há planos.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticias/ver/173070

http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=42295&op=all

Mas isso é transversal a muita coisa. O mesmo se sucede com os avisos meteorológicos do IPMA. Cada pessoa dá uma importância diferente.

Adição: Quanto ao viver em locais de risco... Se fosse por isso países como o Japão seriam escassamente povoados... Têm um pouco de tudo, furacões, sismos, maremotos, vulcões...


----------



## fablept (9 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

Hoje em dia ainda é muito dificil prever se um vulcão vai entrar em erupção, hoje ouvi um responsável da proteção civil de Cabo Verde dizer que mais de 60% dos alertas vermelhos em vulcanismo em nada dão. Cada vulcão tem o seu comportamento, e não há dados suficientes para permitir que aquele comportamento garante uma erupção, pois o espaço temporal em cada erupção geralmente traduz-se em décadas/séculos, instrumentação útil só apenas apareceu nos últimos 30/40 anos e apenas nos últimos 20 anos é que apareceu formas de comunicação úteis para os sismologos/vulcanólogos monitorizarem em tempo real um vulcão.

Mesmo em vulcões em que há grande monitorização de sismicidade, tiltmeter (falta-me o nome em pt), GPS, análises químicas (fontes hidrotermais, gases, rios, etc), estudos de deformação através de satélite (ex: INSAR) há grande dificuldade em dizer se o vulcão vai entrar em erupção e muitas vezes em vulcões remotos, só se consegue confirmar uma erupção se houver confirmação visual (geralmente por satélite). Depois há vulcões dados a muita sismicidade, como outros que apenas apresentam sismicidade relevante umas horas antes de entrar em erupção.

Sobre Cabo Verde, não faço a mínima do tipo de monitorização que tenham, mas suponho que tenham notado um aumento de sismicidade, tremor harmónico, mas não sabemos quantas vezes este vulcão teve este comportamento desde 1995 (última erupção). Mas a sorte foi que este vulcão entrou em erupção na base do cone principal..agora se este vulcão tivesse tido uma erupção como por exemplo a do Sinabung deste ano, com fluxos piroclásticos a atingir 5km....

Um alerta máximo de perigo de erupção vulcânica, pode ter graves consequências para a economia local..pois a partir do momento que lanças esse alerta, crias um perímetro de segurança à volta do vulcão, essa zona torna-se sem vida humana..e imaginando que o vulcão não entra em erupção, mas continua a apresentar sinais durante meses/anos, que decisão vais tomar?

Há casos em que foi possível prever erupções (Monserrat, Pinatubo, etc) com sucesso, mas tb ocorreu erupções em que não foi possível prever uma erupção atempadamente (do Japão este ano) e outros casos em que em tudo se previa uma erupção, evacuaram, e nada ocorreu.

@Orion, nós tambem temos vulcões, sismos, tsunamis, e tempestades tropicais/furacões...mas somos umas pequenas ilhas no meio do Atlântico, não temos para onde fugir, se aplicassemos um raio de 10km de zona perigo à volta de cada vulcão nos Açores, ninguem vivia nos Açores. Ao longo da história há dezenas de ilhas que foram evacuadas devido a erupções vulcânicas, esperemos que nunca sejamos um desses casos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Dez 2014 às 19:54)

O Prof. José Luís Zêzere (do CEG, IGOT-UL) que esteve em missão no arquipélago de Cabo Verde, acompanhou o desenvolvimento das erupções vulcânicas na Ilha do Fogo.


----------



## fablept (12 Fev 2015 às 13:44)

Nos últimos 3 dias a erupção cessou, tudo indica que poderá ser o fim da erupção..isto quase 3 meses depois de uma erupção quase contínua com características efusivas e estrombolianas.



> Actualizado a 10/02/2015, 09:31 São Filipe, 10 Fev (Inforpress) –
> 
> O quadro da actividade eruptiva é de uma acalmia generalizada, sem libertação de gases, fumarolas, cinzas e nem registos de estrondos, o que constitui um indicador da fase final da erupção, disse terça-feira, Nadir Cardoso, da Uni-CV. “Nos últimos três dias, a situação mantém-se estável, com a única frente activa estagnada e sem progressão”, disse Nadir Cardoso, notando que se a situação mantiver nos próximos sete dias, pode-se considerar que a erupção esteja terminada.
> Por se tratar de um fenómeno de natureza e muito imprevisível, a equipa da Universidade de Cabo Verde que está a acompanhar esta erupção vulcânica continua vigilante e a medir os gases expelidos que, neste momento, situam-se à volta das 100 toneladas/dia, muito inferior às 11 mil toneladas dos primeiros dias da erupção.
> ...



Fotos da cratera que esteve em erupção..








Fonte: Observatório Vulcanológico de Cabo Verde (OVCV)


----------

